# Need Help from RTA users



## Mattj4l/Vapor (25/11/14)

Hi Guys,
My brother bought me a Rose V2 in Scotland along with a Doge, I'm extremely happy with the Doge, but struggling with the Rose. I struggle to get the wires in the posts and I am not a small person, I use 26g kanthal. Does someone maybe have a few tips for me or let me know the specs of your build if possible e.g. what gauge, how many wraps, silica or cotton ect.
Its an authentic Rose v2 and it was a gift so I don't want to sell it so please help
Thanks.


----------



## johan (25/11/14)

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> Hi Guys,
> My brother bought me a Rose V2 in Scotland along with a Doge, I'm extremely happy with the Doge, but struggling with the Rose. I struggle to get the wires in the posts and I am not a small person, I use 26g kanthal. Does someone maybe have a few tips for me or let me know the specs of your build if possible e.g. what gauge, how many wraps, silica or cotton ect.
> Its an authentic Rose v2 and it was a gift so I don't want to sell it so please help
> Thanks.



@kimbo is the expert on Rose's - suggest you pm him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (25/11/14)

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> Hi Guys,
> My brother bought me a Rose V2 in Scotland along with a Doge, I'm extremely happy with the Doge, but struggling with the Rose. I struggle to get the wires in the posts and I am not a small person, I use 26g kanthal. Does someone maybe have a few tips for me or let me know the specs of your build if possible e.g. what gauge, how many wraps, silica or cotton ect.
> Its an authentic Rose v2 and it was a gift so I don't want to sell it so please help
> Thanks.



Hi @Mattj4l/Vapor 

When i first got the Rose it took me about two hours to have it set up, now i rewick it within 5min. To get a new coil in takes a wile but not two hours anymore 
Make sure the leads in the bottom of the cup is very straight and about 4mm length .. then it is just line the holes up from the cup with the metal part the cup goes in.
I did 28g twisted and that seems to work better for me. The leads a the bottom of the cup is very stiff so they don't bend as easily. Check this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-other-atomiser-builds.1615/ i posted a rewick and refill. There is also a video i posted for another way to insert the coil

Edit: o ja .. i use Rayon

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

